# Damaged vocal chord



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

I visited with the ENT (and endo) yesterday and learned why my voice is still hoarse 4 weeks out. My right vocal chord moves and vibrates perfectly. However, my left vocal chord doesn't move at all.

He said that most likely it will improve. It _should_ be better in a month or two. It could take up to a year to find improvement. There is a slight chance the damage is permanent. I would say that it hasn't changed at all in the past two weeks.

I can talk. My voice sounds almost perfect in the morning. By the end of the day I sound like I have been screaming at a concert for two hours straight, and feels about the same way (strained and slightly sore but not painful). I cannot sing or hold a tune at all. I cannot project my voice at all without it cracking. I cannot yell or shout.

To call my kids I have devised a clapping system for those times when I need to get someone's attention who is far away. They each have a different number of claps one son is 5 claps, the other is 4 claps, my husband is 2 claps, etc. It's kind of funny but it works.

The ENT said that there is a very quick outpatient surgery that he can do that will temporarily fix the vocal chord. From what I understand, it is an injection?? Does anyone know anything about this so I can look it up and do some research? I should have asked more questions at the appointment. I thought I would wait and see if it improves before doing another surgery/procedure. But if I do it, I want to get it all done before December 31st.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know anything about the "temporary" fix you are referring to. I did do some research on laryngeal nerve repair after I had my surgeries, as my voice wasn't working well at all, and I suspected I had the same problem you describe. I don't recall reading anything about a temporary fix. But I do recall reading that most docs wait a year to see if the damage repairs itself. Mine did, for the most part, but I can't say I'm 100% without voice issues today (19 months out, give or take). I think it's just my new normal...can't talk too much, or my voice hurts (sounds fine, but hurts), and the pain lasts for a couple of days, only on the left side. But I digress...

Sorry I don't have any insights to share...but patience might be key here. I love the clapping system you came up with! I often wish I had a bell in my pocket!


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Octavia. I too am inclined to wait it out. But wondered if anyone knew about the procedure or had experience with it.

I've thought about wearing a whistle. I probably should when we go to the park.

eta: the only reason I wouldn't wait is strictly for insurance reasons.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't recall any of our posters ever having the corrective procedure.

I totally understand what you're saying about the insurance, given that you've met your deductible for the year! Is it a family deductible, or individual? If family, given that you have a rather large family, is it likely that you'll meet next year's deductible toward the end of the year as well?


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Octavia said:


> I don't recall any of our posters ever having the corrective procedure.
> 
> I totally understand what you're saying about the insurance, given that you've met your deductible for the year! Is it a family deductible, or individual? If family, given that you have a rather large family, is it likely that you'll meet next year's deductible toward the end of the year as well?


Maybe I'll give the ENT a call and ask for the name of the procedure so I could learn a bit more. The deductibles are $1500 per individual and $3000 per family. Other than this year we rarely go to the doctor. We have all been blessed to be a very healthy bunch.

Your reply makes me feel okay about not doing it though. I hope to get some improvement on my own over the next few months.

The fix is temporary after all. I guess it's kind of like botox in that regard.


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

I found an article that sounds like what my ENT described.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/04/health/04voca.html?_r=0


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Fascinating! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a friend who had a TT two years before I had my surgery, and she had one of her RLNs damaged (it was completely paralyzed). She was really hoarse for quite a while - a few months, from what I remember - but now she's just fine...and she was hoarse ALL DAY, too! No voice in the morning or in the evening! I'm hoping you don't have to have surgery to correct yours!

From the research she did, she found out that nerves take much longer to heal than anything else in the body!


----------



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi! How are your vocal cords doing now? I'm 3 wk.post surgery and am still hoarse, my voice is weak (can't yell), and have a very low range. I sound like a man! I'm trying to be patient, but it's kind of scary, because I don't know if it's going to come back or be permanent.



Julia65 said:


> I found an article that sounds like what my ENT described.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/04/health/04voca.html?_r=0


----------



## Kelley (Sep 15, 2012)

Rest and be patient. Don't stress! That weakens us! I'm happy for you that you're doing well otherwise. This is great news!  Happy New Year!


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

Octavia said:


> I don't know anything about the "temporary" fix you are referring to. I did do some research on laryngeal nerve repair after I had my surgeries, as my voice wasn't working well at all, and I suspected I had the same problem you describe. I don't recall reading anything about a temporary fix. But I do recall reading that most docs wait a year to see if the damage repairs itself. Mine did, for the most part, but I can't say I'm 100% without voice issues today (19 months out, give or take). I think it's just my new normal...can't talk too much, or my voice hurts (sounds fine, but hurts), and the pain lasts for a couple of days, only on the left side. But I digress...
> 
> Sorry I don't have any insights to share...but patience might be key here. I love the clapping system you came up with! I often wish I had a bell in my pocket!


What she said 

My left vocal cord is completely paralyzed from scar tissue that developed after surgery. If/when they go back in they said there was a big chance I would lose my voice completely. MD has talked about therapy to help but no surgical correction. My case may be different because it developed after surgery because of the Hashi's.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

susieintexas said:


> What she said
> 
> My left vocal cord is completely paralyzed from scar tissue that developed after surgery. If/when they go back in they said there was a big chance I would lose my voice completely. MD has talked about therapy to help but no surgical correction. My case may be different because it developed after surgery because of the Hashi's.


Oh, my gosh! Keeping you in my thougts and prayers for all of this.


----------



## Camielle (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow! What is the percentage that this could be the case? Have you considered the vocal chord implant?


----------

